# Anybody hearing rumblings about Yellowstone getting ready to blow?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys,
Any fellow preppers hearing anything about Yellowstone lately?
A few interesting videos have been coming up on YouTube about there is an increase in earthquakes and stuff.
Some videos are saying it's going to blow and the US government knows about it. 
Probably conspiracy stuff, and BS, but would love to hear if you guys have heard anything. Especially you guys in the US.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have heard there have been earthquake swarms and some ground deflection but this has happened before in the early 2000's I believe. Something to keep an eye on but I wouldn't be overly concerned about it.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I have heard there have been earthquake swarms and some ground deflection but this has happened before in the early 2000's I believe. Something to keep an eye on but I wouldn't be overly concerned about it.


That's good to know. Any super volcano blowing it's lid would be a very bad time for all on this planet.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sounds like conspiracy mating with fantasy.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hell yes - jumped to #1 on the hit parade .... the Super Volcano SHTF leaped up 20 notches on the probable SHTF list .... they just sent over the most sophisticated plane load of equipment on the planet for a full examine - watching it closely for anymore indications ....

if you've never composed a SHTF binder on the subject - a WHOLE lot gets effected by the eruption and many are long enduring - worth the effort to give it some thought ....


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> hell yes - jumped to #1 on the hit parade .... the Super Volcano SHTF leaped up 20 notches on the probable SHTF list .... they just sent over the most sophisticated plane load of equipment on the planet for a full examine - watching it closely for anymore indications ....
> 
> if you've never composed a SHTF binder on the subject - a WHOLE lot gets effected by the eruption and many are long enduring - worth the effort to give it some thought ....


you got a link for the info you just put up?? checked a few sites google and yahoo search didn't give me any reference on new equipment headed that way.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll start to be concerned when the lava dome begins to expand, hasn't happened yet that I know of....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

yooper_sjd said:


> you got a link for the info you just put up?? checked a few sites google and yahoo search didn't give me any reference on new equipment headed that way.


Typed, "NASA planeyellowstone" into the search engine. First one that came up:


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Denton, that source is already a week and half old. And we got satellites with more sensitive IR capabilities. And RStanek, the dome started expanded a few yrs ago, yellow stone lake was being pushed to one direction (well the water was being pushed into an area that a few yrs before was dry land) due to ground rise under the lake.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

The telescope on the Sofia airborne observatory can't look down.
There are way better platforms for observing Yellowstone.
There are always earthquake swarms at Yellowstone.
It's normal activity.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> The telescope on the Sofia airborne observatory can't look down.
> There are way better platforms for observing Yellowstone.
> There are always earthquake swarms at Yellowstone.
> It's normal activity.


200+ earthquakes was not normal - if it's got the experts concerned - as a prepper you pay attention - this is exactly the kind of precautionary tracking that keeps us ahead of the sheeple rabble ....


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

I always follow these kinds of things with the Yellowstone Caldera, but a lot of the things they discuss are on thousands of year scales so it's hard for me to get too concerned about it. Of course I check educated blast maps and things like that in case but I worry much more about other things on my SHTF list.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been hearing just about any minute for about half my life time . So any time now


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If I lived within a couple hundred miles of it, I'd pay attention to the small stuff. If it full on blows, it may or may not be an ELE but it'll be the end of America. Therefore, I file it away with nuclear war, alien invasions, the zombie apocalypse and other events I don't plan on surviving.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I did not really mean to make light of how serious it could be. Just my statement is true. My younger years in school they taught me by this point in my life the world would be one giant ice ball with no life on it.
When that did not show up they changed it Global warming would end life as we know it . That failed also so they changed it to Global climate change to cover all the bases. When Mt Saint Helens blew it's top I was not to far away left quickly. They said the area would never recover, 1000 years for the life to return. Wrong. I guess they have to get one right someday.
I sure would hate to be visiting Yellow stone the day they get it right.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Jackangus 
Yellowstone Volcano: Frequently Asked Questions from National Park Service website

Is Yellowstone a volcano?
Yes. Within the past two million years, episodic volcanic eruptions have occurred in the Yellowstone area-three of them major.

What is the caldera shown on the park map? 
The Yellowstone Caldera was created by a massive volcanic eruption approximately 640,000 years ago. Subsequent lava flows filled in much of the caldera, and it is now measured at 30 x 45 miles. Its rim can best be seen from the Washburn Hot Springs overlook, south of Dunraven Pass. Gibbon Falls, Lewis Falls, Lake Butte, and Flat Mountain Arm of Yellowstone Lake are part of the rim.

When did the Yellowstone volcano last erupt? 
An eruption approximately 174,000 years ago created what is now the West Thumb of Yellowstone Lake. The last lava flow was about 70,000 years ago.

Is the volcano still active? 
Yes. The park's many hydrothermal features attest to the heat still beneath this area. Earthquakes-1,000 to 3,000 per year-also reveal activity below ground. The University of Utah Seismograph Station tracks this activity closely.

What is Yellowstone National Park doing to prevent an eruption? 
Nothing can be done to prevent an eruption. The temperatures, pressures, physical characteristics of partially molten rock, and immensity of the magma chamber are beyond human ability to impact-much less control.

What is a supervolcano? 
Some scientists consider Yellowstone to be a "supervolcano," which refers to volcano capable of an eruption of more than 240 cubic miles of magma. Two of Yellowstone's three major eruptions met the criteria.

Will the Yellowstone volcano erupt soon? 
Current geologic activity at Yellowstone has remained relatively constant since scientists first started monitoring more than 30 years ago. Another caldera-forming eruption is theoretically possible, but it is very unlikely in the next thousand or even 10,000 years. Scientists have also found no indication of an imminent smaller eruption of lava


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The earth is so hot at certain spots in the park that the asphalt roads are melting. Three feet of ashfall is just going to play hell with my tomatoes this year.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The earth is so hot at certain spots in the park that the asphalt roads are melting. Three feet of ashfall is just going to play hell with my tomatoes this year.


Haha, yeah what a nasty way nature has of putting minerals back into our soil.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Saw an article that said that there 400 tremors at Yellow Stone last week. Can't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> If I lived within a couple hundred miles of it, I'd pay attention to the small stuff. If it full on blows, it may or may not be an ELE but it'll be the end of America. Therefore, I file it away with nuclear war, alien invasions, the zombie apocalypse and other events I don't plan on surviving.


doesn't sound like you were around for Mt Saint Helens - the 2010 eruption in Iceland of Eyjafjallajukull disrupted most of Europe - they are expecting Mt Etna to go anytime and that'll effect most of The Med ... it's not a local event or a ELE - unless you plan on suicide it's a serious prepping event ....

if Yellowstone blows you better be prepped for the long term ag crisis - among other things ....


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> 200+ earthquakes was not normal - if it's got the experts concerned - as a prepper you pay attention - this is exactly the kind of precautionary tracking that keeps us ahead of the sheeple rabble ....


I get the idea of keeping an eye on it.
However this swarm is not unusual.

https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/yellowstone/yellowstone_monitoring_50.html


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

posted today about the implications of the Yellowstone Super Volcano ....

Is the Yellowstone supervolcano about to blow? Global food supply would collapse for two years, causing a mass die-off of humans ? NaturalNews.com


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Saw an article that said that there 400 tremors at Yellow Stone last week. Can't remember where I saw it though.


Saw the same thing....Now it's over 800... Yellowstone Supervolcano Earthquake Swarm Reaches 878 Events in Just Two Weeks


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well pardon me for knowing how to multiply. The experts say there is nothing to worry about; that the largest earthquake swarm ever recorded was 3000 in 3 months. But we've just had 800 earthquakes in 2 weeks, which is a rate of 4,800 per 3 months. That's the greatest rate ever recorded. Who's kidding who?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

3 eruptions over 2 millions years I like the odds to not worry about it! This thing will percolate many years and I'll be
long gone when it goes. If I'm wrong I won't be able to grow a damn thing and when the groceries run out so do I.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The so called Experts like to inflate numbers . They have an agenda and numbers and data get inflated to make their case. Adding a few here and there over time turns into a big number. In case you missed it world end June 26. Must have been Global warming caused it.
Alaska volcano erupts.
Alaska volcano erupts; ash cloud above Aleutian Islands prompts airliner warning | The Seattle Times


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd wager if yellowstone lets loose, Trump and the russians will no longer be a big deal.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

SDF880 said:


> 3 eruptions over 2 millions years I like the odds to not worry about it! This thing will percolate many years and I'll be
> long gone when it goes. If I'm wrong I won't be able to grow a damn thing and when the groceries run out so do I.


That is major eruptions, the have been 7 smaller ones in the near past, such as the last was a major steam explosion that left the nice little circular thumb on the left side of Lake yellowstone like 68,000 yrs ago. around the time the last ice started.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I'm going there next week. I'll let y'all know if it blows up!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'd wager if yellowstone lets loose, Trump and the russians will no longer be a big deal.


 They will blame Trump for global warming the caused it bet on it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's an update on today's earthquake that's been tied to the Yellowstone SHTF .....

Is Yellowstone Really Waking Up? Strong 5.8 Earthquake Hits West Of Montana ? Mother Earth


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

If Yellowstone was waking up from a 5.8 250 miles away, why didn't it wake up from a 7.5 in West Yellowstone back in 1959?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'd wager if yellowstone lets loose, Trump and the russians will no longer be a big deal.


LOL no kidding


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Well pardon me for knowing how to multiply. The experts say there is nothing to worry about; that the largest earthquake swarm ever recorded was 3000 in 3 months. But we've just had 800 earthquakes in 2 weeks, which is a rate of 4,800 per 3 months. That's the greatest rate ever recorded. Who's kidding who?


Might be time for me to return to Siberia


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> Might be time for me to return to Siberia


Isn't that where all the Asteroids and Meteorites are attracted to, because of the secret Russian Labs underground there?

*:vs_coffee:*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems to me the Yellowstone fear comes around the same time each year.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When's the last time it had this much gravitas in coming around?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Isn't that where all the Asteroids and Meteorites are attracted to, because of the secret Russian Labs underground there?
> 
> *:vs_coffee:*


It's not so bad, we're used to them lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> When's the last time it had this much gravitas in coming around?


Last year. Surprised we lived to see this year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> Might be time for me to return to Siberia


 Take some warm gear Of course if the world flips upside down it might get real nice there in a few years.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Take some warm gear Of course if the world flips upside down it might get real nice there in a few years.


No problem, we can always just go naked


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> No problem, we can always just go naked


What a tease...

*Rancher*


----------

